# which type has a superiority complex?



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Rim said:


> Type one has a very strong superego that will get in the way of such things because it isn't okay to have a superiority complex..imo. ^^ am I right?


Everything with a 1 depends on the ideology, and the only thing they all have in common is a desire of self control. Objectivity and detachment from their own wants and needs can make them uncomfortable with being self-serving as the ego is. The Freudian id types are the most vulnerable to such things.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

1, 2, and 4.

1: "The world is wrong but I know what is good"

2: "I'm the one who can solve everybody's problems"

4: "I am special and different"


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with Owfin's selections, but I'll also throw 3s in, based on my experiences IRL. In fact, I actually know a clinical narcissist from my high school who's a 3, who was the valedictorian of our 2010 class (an ENTP, btw).


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I agree with Owfin's selections, but I'll also throw 3s in, based on my experiences IRL. In fact, I actually know a clinical narcissist from my high school who's a 3, who was the valedictorian of our 2010 class (an ENTP, btw).


The odd thing is... I don't see 3's as this too much. It seems too much like they have an existential sense of worthlessness behind it all, like they don't really have any meaning beyond their image.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Interesting. I'm really not sure what drives 3s in an existential sense...I'm curious, why would meaningful drives contribute to a superiority complex exactly, if this is what you're assuming? Perhaps this relates to them thinking of themselves as the best role models, like there is some sort of meaning there (that's an idea I got off of one web site anyhow)??


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Interesting. I'm really not sure what drives 3s in an existential sense...I'm curious, why would meaningful drives contribute to a superiority complex exactly, if this is what you're assuming? Perhaps this relates to them thinking of themselves as the best role models, like there is some sort of meaning there (that's an idea I got off of one web site anyhow)??


1. I'm not saying so much as meaningful drives contribute to a superiority complex, so much as a lack of one detracts from one.

2. You know... that is an interesting idea. It would be nice to have a three here to confirm. So maybe they can feel superiority because they have filled their image with something impressive? Like a work of art? But that sounds like type 4...


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

My 3-ness side superiority complex (I tend to have superiority complex from various sources lol....3-ness is one of them) comes from the "I achieved more than you, therefore I'm better than you" logic.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> "I achieved more than you, therefore I'm better than you"


That makes sense! I feel like my brain was trying to get at it but couldn't quite.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

childofprodigy said:


> My 3-ness side superiority complex (I tend to have superiority complex from various sources lol....3-ness is one of them) comes from the "I achieved more than you, therefore I'm better than you" logic.


Until you see the next highest mountain then it's never, ever enough. 3's superiority complex has a built-in self-destructing mechanism; that's why I find 3's lead both appropriate/ironic. 

Just how fragile/ important the 'comparison' (to other people) depends on individual mental health, though.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Vanitas said:


> Until you see the next highest mountain then it's never, ever enough. 3's superiority complex has a built-in self-destructing mechanism; that's why I find 3's lead both appropriate/ironic.


Well the good thing about it is that you can never get bored since there's always a higher mountain to climb


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Quenjy said:


> 8 => Like a boss.


My type 8 boss has a very obvious superiority complex - this made me chuckle


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Owfin said:


> The odd thing is... I don't see 3's as this too much. It seems too much like they have an existential sense of worthlessness behind it all, like they don't really have any meaning beyond their image.


I knew someone whom I suspect is a 3 that I feel very bad for - it was clear that she and her image were one in the same. She was very shallow in many ways, but also did a lot of volunteer work which I admired. It may be an incorrect assumption, but it always appeared to me that she kept herself busy as not to dwell on anything deeper than the next social gathering or hair appointment. As long as she was being the socialite/volunteer/elbow rubber she was secure in who she was. Beyond that, I truly doubt she was as secure as she wanted people to think.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I straight away thought of 1, 3 and 8. 
1 because they think their decisions are the right one's.
3 because they think they better than everyone else.
8 because they think are above everyone else.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

mushr00m said:


> I straight away thought of 1, 3 and 8.
> 1 because they think their decisions are the right one's.
> 3 because they think they better than everyone else.
> 8 because they think are above everyone else.


4: "I'm better than all those plebs"


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

Not so sure about 4.
I'm a 4 and I have the opposite problem; e.g. "I can't do anything everyone else can", "I fail at being a human", etc.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

You Sir Name said:


> Not so sure about 4.
> I'm a 4 and I have the opposite problem; e.g. "I can't do anything everyone else can", "I fail at being a human", etc.


Yeah, the problem with a lot of types is that they'll manifest differently in this aspect for everyone.

Now I would say type 8, because it is the most inhristic to the type to have one. Followed by type 1.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

People tend to think that I have a superiority complex. I, quite genuinely, feel better than most. I feel more accomplished, more resilient, stronger, more enduring, more hard working, more resolute than most. I am so damn proud of my ability to thrive amidst suffering. If I were to list all the things I take pride in, it would be unbelievably long. It comes across as a 'superiority complex'. I am proud of..the fact that someone like me even exists! :laughing:

When I am around someone I feel is more successful than I (esp. if they're around my age), I burn and glow with envy. My face turns stony (quintessential poker face), poised, nonchalant, an icy kind of graceful as I work to contain this overwhelming envy. I come home, become silent and focused, and spend long hours coming up with the next master plan to top whoever has aroused these feelings in me. Then, I execute it and reach the goal. Sometimes, I lie low.. waiting, like a predator on the prowl..working to snap my jaws shut around the prize. 
My competitors (the one I consider my equals) have no fuckin clue that I am envious of them. I like to project the image that I just don't give a fuck, but I do compare myself to people in the material accomplishments department. 
Guess my type :laughing:


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

@childofprodigy I don't know if you are very new to the forum or aren't very used to the rules- but threads like these encourage or propagate typism which isn't encouraged at all. No type is more inclined to be a tight-ass or a serial killer than any other. Yes, there are certain ways in which people think, process information etc. leading to personality typing but individual upbringing plays an important role in rounding up a personality. Neither the enneagram nor the mbti is the end all of personality analysis.


----------



## dollybones_90 (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't vote because there are a few types that are definitely prone to developing a superiority complex. I did, however, view the poll results and I agree that 3s are probably the most common because they tend to look down on people less fortunate/successful than themselves. 1s have the "holier than thou art" thing going on and 8s are so headstrong they could easily look at others as weak.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Totally 5. 1s, 3s and 8s may act overtly prideful, but if you really think you're superior, you won't need to show it.:wink:


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

cyamitide said:


> the 'image' triad 2,3,4 also 1s, 5s, and 8s ... I've never met a 7 or 9 with a superiority complex


Hi. 7w6 with a superiority complex.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I voted 4 because in my opinion seeing yourself as special means you have to put those qualities above other people's. But I guess that means that you can feel either inferior or superior. Well, you can't retract votes.


----------

